# Un I-book G4 vaut-il encore le coup ?



## Marco68 (26 Mai 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous, voil&#224;, mon pc portable Dell... vient de finir noy&#233; par un verre d'eau renvers&#233; par mon chat...Alors question : entre 450 et 550 euros, est-il encore valable et utile d'opter pour un ibook g4 12" ou bien est-il r&#233;ellement d&#233;pass&#233; ?
Car je peux trouver des pc portables neufs &#224; 450 euros...Mon probleme, est, de savoir si le PPC  tient encore la route en terme de puissance et si l'ecran n'est pas trop terne, car c'est ce que l'on m'a dit sur le 12"' ?
Avis ?


----------



## divoli (26 Mai 2007)

C'est difficile de r&#233;pondre... Tout d&#233;pend de ce que tu veux faire avec. Si c'est essentiellement pour surfer sur internet et comme messagerie, ou pour de la bureautique, on ne peut pas dire qu'il soit d&#233;pass&#233;. Pour le reste, force est de constater que le PPC n'est plus de mise.

Si tu es un peu coinc&#233; niveau budget, Apple propose r&#233;guli&#232;rement des Macbook reconditionn&#233;s, avec des prix avoisinant les 800 euros...


----------



## chounim (26 Mai 2007)

Tout d&#233;pend de ce que tu veut en faire...qu'est ce que tu faisait principalement avec ton PC... Si c'est pour du net, des mails, de la burautique, regarder des films, voir quelques trucs un peu plus copmpliqu&#233;, ca tient encore la route. On faisait deja plein de choses il y'a deja 3 ans ^^


----------



## CBi (26 Mai 2007)

Un G4 je sais pas. Pour mon boulot, j'utilise un G3 Palourde   &#224; la place d'un Dell et je m'en porte tr&#232;s bien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Tout d&#233;pend de ce que tu veux faire avec.





chounim a dit:


> Tout d&#233;pend de ce que tu veut en faire



Comme tu peux voir, on d&#233;note une certaine continuit&#233; dans l'id&#233;e g&#233;n&#233;rale 

C'est d'autant plus amusant qu'ils ont raison.

Pour les portables PC neufs &#224; 450 &#8364;, je n'en ai pas trouv&#233;, et vu la qualit&#233; que j'ai constat&#233; pour ceux &#224; 650/700&#8364;, j'ai tendance &#224; &#233;mettre quelques r&#233;serves sur celles qu'ils peuvent pr&#233;senter. 

En tout cas, un iBook &#224; 1,33 Ghz (les derniers iBook 12,1") reste une machine qui, m&#234;me si elle est loin des performances des derni&#232;res bombes actuelles, est tout &#224; fait convenable pour un usage courant (moi, je vis tr&#232;s bien avec un PM G4/733 Mhz et un PB G3 266 Mhz). Maintenant, il est clair que si ton objectif est de traiter avec cette machine la post-production de Stars War &#233;pisode VII, &#231;a va pas trop le faire (encore que pour les deux ou trois premiers films (chronologiquement parlant, donc les &#233;pisodes IV, V, voire m&#234;me VI), il n'est pas certain que Lucas ait b&#233;n&#233;fici&#233; de machines aussi puissantes.


----------



## rizoto (26 Mai 2007)

J'ai un G4 12" avec 1giga de ram. I tourne nickel. la dalle du 12" pouce ne peut clairement pas rivaliser avec de nouveux mod&#232;les, elle est moins lumineuse...

question vitesse en utilisation courante (mail, internet, word, etc..), c'est du pareil au m&#234;me qu' un macbook de base (CD + 512 de ram). 

Pour moi, son seul d&#233;faut, c'est son disque de 40 giga - 4200 trs/min:

La taille n'est pas suffisante et sa vitesse lors de l'utilisation d'iphoto ou de imovie rend l'utilisation de ses logiciels un poil &#233;nervante, mais bon je ne suis pas un exemple de patience.

2 points importants : son autonomie et sa robustesse.

Si tu as un budget s&#233;rr&#233;, ca peut &#234;tre une bonne alternative


EDIT :

certains gros revendeurs proposent notamment des acers &#224; 470 euros (TTC + frais de port)
Pour ca, tu as droit &#224; quoi :

un sempron 3500+ (Bonjour autonomie)
512 en ddr2
un disque de 80giga
un &#233;cran 14" 1280*800
windows vista


----------



## Marco68 (26 Mai 2007)

Merci &#224; tous, je crois que je vais choisir cette solution, car c'est pour surfer et pour les mails, les macIntel sont trop chers pour un simple remplacement bureautique...
Concernant la dalle, c'est vraiment sombre sur un ibook 12" ?
C'est ce qui m'inquiete...


----------



## Pierrou (26 Mai 2007)

J'ai un iBook G4 12" et je m'en porte bien aussi... Bon, c'est pas une b&#234;te de course, c'est s&#251;r, mais d&#233;j&#224;, rien qu'avec les 256 de ram de base je fais tous les trucs de base sans probl&#232;me... Apr&#232;s, si tu prends un iBook G4, je te conseille de forcer un bon coup sur la ram, parce quand quand m&#234;me :sick: 

Et pis pt&#234;t sur le disque dur aussi, c'pas folichon folichon souvent sur les iBook... 

(PS: Pascal, pas besoin d'ordis pour StarWars... il suffit juste de filmer puisque &#231;a existe... !  Alors arr&#234;te tes conneries, sinon c'est tarta gueule avec le sabre ! :rateau: )


----------



## divoli (26 Mai 2007)

Marco68 a dit:


> Concernant la dalle, c'est vraiment sombre sur un ibook 12" ?



J'ai eu 2 iBook 12" G3, une personne de mon entourage a un iBook 12" G4, et je n'ai pas constat&#233; que la dalle soit "sombre"...

J'ai m&#234;me toujours trouv&#233; la qualit&#233; de l'&#233;cran plut&#244;t bonne sur ces petits portables...


----------



## rizoto (26 Mai 2007)

divoli a dit:


> J'ai eu 2 iBook 12" G3, une personne de mon entourage a un iBook 12" G4, et je n'ai pas constaté que la dalle soit "sombre"...
> 
> J'ai même toujours trouvé la qualité de l'écran plutôt bonne sur ces petits portables...



j'en ai un macbook, un ibook et un dalle 19 hyunday bas de gamme sous les yeux.

il est clair que l'écran de mon ibook est le plus terne.

Quand je l'utilise seul, je n'y fais même pas attention. Il faut avoir les 2 écrans cote à cote pour pouvoir s'en rendre compte


----------



## divoli (26 Mai 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> j'en ai un macbook, un ibook



Il est clair qu'il y a eu une &#233;volution entre ces 2 machines, tant au niveau de la qualit&#233; de l'&#233;cran que de la r&#233;solution...

Si l'on compare la qualit&#233; de l'&#233;cran de l'iBook &#224; ceux de portables PC de m&#234;me g&#233;n&#233;ration, je trouve qu'il s'en sort tr&#232;s bien...


----------



## rizoto (26 Mai 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Il est clair qu'il y a eu une évolution entre ces 2 machines, tant au niveau de la qualité de l'écran que de la résolution...
> 
> Si l'on compare la qualité de l'écran de l'iBook à ceux de portables PC de même génération, je trouve qu'il s'en sort très bien...



Oui c'est fort possible mais Marco68 hésite entre un ibook et un PC beaucoup plus récent.


----------



## CBi (26 Mai 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Oui c'est fort possible mais Marco68 hésite entre un ibook et un PC beaucoup plus récent.



Ben justement,... J'ai pas regardé les chiffres donc c'est peut-être très subjectif mais tous mes collègues sur PC ont trouvé la luminosité de mon ibook G3 bluffante quand j'ai switché... 

Peut-être lié à l'interface Mac OS ?


----------



## Pierrou (26 Mai 2007)

Perso, je trouve la luminosit&#233; de l'&#233;cran du iBook tout &#224; fait satisfaisante pour un usage quotidien... Apr&#232;s, pour mater du DVD, c'est pas tiptop, pour &#231;a que quand je suis chez moi, je branche mon boobook sur un CRT 17" r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; dans une d&#233;charge ( on en trouve souvent, et des qui marchent super bien  )


----------



## divoli (26 Mai 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> ... je branche mon boobook sur un CRT 17" récupéré dans une décharge ( on en trouve souvent, et des qui marchent super bien  )




Oui, manifestement c'est à la mode... 

P'tin, va falloir que je pense sérieusement à faire les poubelles, moi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> (PS: Pascal, pas besoin d'ordis pour StarWars... il suffit juste de filmer puisque ça existe... !  Alors arrête tes conneries, sinon c'est tarta gueule avec le sabre ! :rateau: )



Tss tss, venir me titiller sur mes terres, ça n'est pas de la plus grande prudence, ça, mon petit Pierrou  J'ai peur que ton cure dents laser ne fasse pas le poids, face au très beau bouton à bannir que m'a offert Benjamin 

  



rizoto a dit:


> Oui c'est fort possible mais Marco68 hésite entre un ibook et un PC beaucoup plus récent.



Oui, mais un PC neuf à 450 , je pense pas que la dalle soit un parangon de qualité :mouais:


----------



## rizoto (26 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais un PC neuf &#224; 450 &#8364;, je pense pas que la dalle soit un parangon de qualit&#233; :mouais:



Je ne demande qu'&#224; voir ! Pas d'aprioris...


----------



## stephane6646 (26 Mai 2007)

Je suis heureux d'apprendre que mon ibook est à ranger dans les "classic mac".  j'ai un ibbok 14" avec 768 de ram et un dd de 60giga; j'y fais tourner 10.4.9 et ça roule (je touche du bois); mes utilisations sont basiques: bureautique, internet, et photos. Après deux ans d'utilisation, j'ai toujours une bonne autonomie (2h30). Et même en utilisant Iphoto, je ne m'en plains pas. L'écran est-il terne? Si je le compare au macbook c'est évident...
Pour tout vous dire, je n'ai pas eu de coup de foudre comme celui que j'ai eu pour mon ibook. Alors, pour l'instant, je le garde...


----------



## Adrienhb (27 Mai 2007)

J'appuie ce qui a été dit.
Pour une utilisation simple, l'iBook suffit, très, mais alors très largement. Et on peut même le pousser un peu, il s'en sortira. 
Ne pas hésiter à vraiment booster la ram, voir pourquoi pas mettre un disque plus gros (par contre celui qui a changé le mien me disait qu'un 7200 tours viderait trop rapidement la batterie).
Quant à la luminiosité de l'écran: aucun problème.

Donc... vas-y fonce!
Et bon switch si c'est une première!

A.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> (par contre celui qui a changé le mien me disait qu'un 7200 tours viderait trop rapidement la batterie).



Bon alors, je vais tenter de tordre le cou à quelques idées reçues :

- si les disques de 3,5" ont des vitesses de 5400 tr/mn, 7200 tr/mn ou 10000 tr/mn, ça n'est pas le cas des 2,5" qui, eux tournent à 4200 tr/mn, 5400 tr/mn ou 7200 tr/mn. Point de vue performance, un 2,5" à 5400 tr/mn correspond en fait à un 3,5" à 7200 tr/mn.

- par ailleurs, il est erroné de penser qu'un disque dur à 7200 tr/mn est forcément plus rapide qu'un autre à 5400 tr/mn. Si les vitesses de ces périphériques ont cessées de varier depuis 7 ou 8 ans, c'est que les constructeurs ont trouvés d'autres solutions pour améliorer les performances. Par exemple, 8 Mo de cache au lieu de 2 Mo feront sans problème qu'un disque à 5400 tr/mn sera plus rapide qu'un autre à 7200 tr/mn, et ce n'est pas la seule solution, les temps d'accès sont améliorés en augmentant la densité des données, ce qui limite grandement les déplacement du bras, et par là même, ses temps de déplacement.

Par contre, aux dires de certains (mais je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de vérifier), l'amélioration de performance due à un cache porté de 8 à 16 Mo serait purement anecdotique. J'ai tendance à le croire, en me souvenant de l'attribution automatique de mémoire cache des systèmes Mac OS avant le X, qui était de 32 Ko par Mo de Ram, plafonnée à 8 Mo, même si la Ram dépassait 256 Mo.


----------



## Mich2 (27 Mai 2007)

Moi j'ai un ibook G4 avec un disque dur de 100 Go et 1 Go de ram autan dire que mon petit ordi tourne impecable. En plus La batterie est vraiment excellente.
Je ne suis pas sur que la plupart du temps on fasse de graphisme de photo hyper pouss&#233; avec sa machine. C'est un ordi s&#251;r, fonctionnel et puissant. 

Voil&#224;-voil&#224;...


----------



## Lannoy29 (30 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Avant de répondre à tes inquiétudes, une petite réflexion... Je trouve inquiétants les propos laissant entendre qu'avec un G4 on ne peut rien faire hormis des tâches de bases. J'ai deux G4 à la maison. Un iBook (dernier modèle 12 pouces) & un mac mini. Le premier a 512 de ram & le second 1 giga. Eh, bien, je ne vois pas ce que je ne peux pas faire! J'ai mon site iWeb, je monte mes films & les grave avec iDVD 6, compose sur GarageBand & transfert sur mon ipod... Bref, il est évident & incontestable que les dernières machines intel sont plus rapides. C'est incontestable que ce sont les machines du moment. Mais que diable, rejeter des machines sous prétexte qu'elles ne sont plus sur le store! Sans jouer au vieux boulon, j'utilise même au quotidien mon PowerBook 1400 sous OS 9.1 pour taper mes cours (avec AppleWorks 6.2.8) tout en écoutant de la musique avec iTunes 1.1.

Bref, l'iBook 12 pouces est une super machine. Compacte & solide. Un vrai plaisir. Et étant donné la longévité de mon PowerBook (de 1996!) j'ai le temps de voir venir le temps où mon iBook me dira "eh papa, je veux un petit frère".

Amitié.


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mai 2007)

Hop, ma pierre à l'édifice... 

Mon ibook G4 à moi tourne à 800Mhz, à 640 de RAM, et c'est un 12'' aussi.

Je l'ai depuis bientôt 4 ans je crois, aucun souci :
Tout ce que je veux lui faire faire il le fait (à part installer "more ichat smileys" mais c'est une autre histoire. ) : mails, internet, toshop, musique, encodage de films, j'ai même acheté "call of duty" l'année dernière, et il marche impec dessus, ça rame pas.

L'écran n'est pas terne du tout. 
Il est plutôt solide (vu ce que je lui ai fait subir quand j'ai changé le DD vaut mieux. ).

Le seul hic : la batterie, qui doit avoir maintenant 20 minutes d'autonomie. 
Mais faut dire que je l'ai mal entretenue. 

'fin bref, une bonne machine, qui ne coute plus grand chose maintenant, mais qui fait quand même très bien tout ce qu'on lui demande.


----------

